# The New Guy



## mike1023 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey All,
My name is Mike. I am currently living in Orlando, FL working for Cirque du Soleil. I attended college at the University of Wisconsin - Green Bay. 
Hopefully I can help answer some questions along the way, and I can learn something from all of you as well.


----------



## Logos (Oct 24, 2007)

Gudday Cobber, One of the aussies got in first to say hello. The standard questions are 1/Show us your website of you got one. 2/ How do you feel about pirates and ninjas 3/ Ask any questions you want to and answer any you can. 4/ Use search cos we talk a lot here. 5/How do you feel about metric. 6/ Do you like wombats and would you make a pie with one.

Welcome aboard and I hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 24, 2007)

hey, what department do you work for cirque in (lighting,sound,stage)

and what show

once again another aussie, were doing well aren't we logos


----------



## mike1023 (Oct 24, 2007)

Working in the Lighting Dept for La Nouba.


----------



## Mirrai (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Mike, welcome to controlbooth. I'm glad to see a fellow UWGB student/alumni here.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth Mike. The Aussies sure are acting a little weird today aren't they? Don't worry they are mostly harmless. Us Americans would never act silly like that when greeting a new member. 

There was an interesting discussion recently about it being really cool at first to work on a big show but after a while night after night of the same thing turning slowly turns the experience to boring drudgery. Curious what your thoughts are on that topic.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 24, 2007)

La Nouba is a fairly intresting show, but lighting would get boring if you were operating because i assume it's just one button clicks to change lighting scenes


----------



## soundlight (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Oh, watch out for the aussies, they're still interrogating people about Metric and other stuff...now wombats? What is this world coming to?

Any way, sounds like a sweet gig. Answer and ask away.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 24, 2007)

where not mad, your the mad ones
who invaded a country to find WMD's and found nothing but oil?

granted we followed you short after, but it is well documented that australia's goverment is the "me to" government


----------



## soundlight (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey we didn't even re-elect him, our system did.


----------



## Footer (Oct 24, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> La Nouba is a fairly intresting show, but lighting would get boring if you were operating because i assume it's just one button clicks to change lighting scenes



But what makes cirq fun is trying to learn french from of about half they people that work for them. 

Also... anything done by Luc is pretty amazing to watch...


----------



## Van (Oct 24, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> where not mad, your the mad ones
> who invaded a country to find WMD's and found nothing but oil?
> 
> granted we followed you short after, but it is well documented that australia's goverment is the "me to" government


 

soundlight said:


> Hey we didn't even re-elect him, our system did.


 
Gentlemen, Separate corners please! Remember that little discussion about Politics and Polite company ? 
< that's all we need, start an international incident with the Aussies. It's what the Canadians are waiting for after all.> 

Welcome Aboard Mike! Wow we've got a guy doing Cirque in Fla. and one in Vegas, How cool is that. I think Logos covered most of the usual warnings/greeting subjects < can't believe he beat me to it.> BTW I would never make a pie from a Wombat, too heavy, it would break the rack in my oven. I would have one as a pet though, 'cept Logos won't send me one.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 24, 2007)

soundlight said:


> Hey we didn't even re-elect him, our system did.


and that's why computers and polticians shouldn't be trusted

101010101011010101010011010101010101010101010101010101

oh no it's taking over i can't stop it


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 24, 2007)

You know what's really ironic is what happened in the governor's election here three years ago. I'm pretty independent politically, I vote both sides of the fence... heck I even voted for Perot... so I find it funny. 

In the end of the Bush v. Gore election situation the courts said stop counting and Bush won. In our last governor's election it was unbelievably close and the Republican candidate won the first two computerized counts but they were so close that state law required a hand count (even though all the data shows that the computer counts are far more accurate). Both computer counts were very close to each other. The hand recount, as expected by the data, was very different and swung in the other direction giving the democrat the victory and the courts said stop counting. 

Since that day the "election was stolen by the courts" protesters got real quite up here.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 25, 2007)

Van said:


> Gentlemen, Separate corners please! Remember that little discussion about Politics and Polite company ?
> 
> 
> Oh come on, this is the general area, and politics is general intrest
> ...


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 25, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> Oh come on, this is the general area, and politics is general intrest



Umm Hughesie... while it is in the general section "The New Guy" who started this thread to greet people in the booth may not be interested. Van's got a point. Although on the other hand, this thread hasn't gone on with 17 pages of hijacks... yet.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 25, 2007)

yep, noted


----------

